# Report on HFEA



## CathyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to FF and would apreciate advice. We're still deciding on which clinic (London) to use but I am really freaked by the recent articles about the HFEA not doing enough to protect patients from mistakes.
There was something in the Indie yesterday and another piece in the Telegraph today.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/ivf-watchdog-under-fire-for-failure-to-rein--in-badly-run-clinics-1835036.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/6726740/Fertility-blunder-risk-due-to-slow-regulator-review.html

What do you think


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi CathyB,

Didn't want to read & run.    I can't say I know anything about London clinics, so can't help you there I'm afraid. Suggest you go to the regional posting boards & see feedback from other people in your area. Hopefully you'll find some having tx (treatment) at the clinic you are using & can put your mind at ease.  

Best of luck
9£Bundle
x


----------



## CathyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanx 9£Bundle, the posting board is v helpful. We've also been looking at the success rates on the HFEA site but found them really hard to follow. Judging from this we're not the only ones.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/health/health/2693457/Fertility-figures-mislead-patients.html

From this article, and the link to the professor's website it looks as if the number given for "most likely around" is the real birth-rate for the clinic. Can anyone confirm this? We can't get NHS treatment and have limited funds, so we want to go to a clinic with a strong track record.

thanx again, Cathy


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Cathy, 

We are at *********** and we're really happy with it, they individualise treatment and all the staff, nurses, doctors, embryologists, receptionists are helpful. You sometimes have to wait at appointments because they are busy but its good. 

They are realsitic about your chances as well, and have some of the best success rates in the country- even though we haven't got pregnant yet I'm still happy with them , they change things and are flexible, My friend was at GUYs and felt that they were very rigid just doing the same thing each time, no discussion. 

They aren't the cheapest clinic and I wouldn't get drugs from them- go to Central Homecare or Healthcare at home, But i think it is worth paying a bit more for the experience they have, 

really good luck making your decision, 

Livity


----------



## CathyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Livity, 
Wow, thanks for posting so quickly. UCH is on our short list. After the stories about mix-ups at Guys we had ruled them out, so your comment just confirms our decision. 

We're leaning towards the ARGC. The success rates look really good and a lady I work with speaks really highly of them. She had four cycles with no joy at another clinic before moving to ARGC for one last try. She now has a gorgeous little girl
 thanks again, Cathy


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Hi Cathy. Firstly, I'm biased towards ARGC because they worked for us first go! We picked them because their success rate in my age group was the highest.

Secondly, the way the stats are reported, can be confusing. The reason that they put an "around" figure, is an attempt to show a fair comparisome of clinics treating different numbers of patients. I'll try and (clumsily) explain:

One clinic treats 50 patients a year aged 38-39. Half of them get pregnant. Success rate of 50% - brill, eh? Possibly. 
Compare them with another clinic treating 500 patients a year aged 38-39. A third get pregnant. Success rate of 33%? 
But in order to be able to reliably *predict* the 33% is a more robust figure than the 50% - because they've treated more patients so the pattern of success/fail is better established. So what you're looking for is a high number of patients treated successfully - in effect a consistency of outcome - and that way you know the figs your'e looking at aren't a fluke. That's why HFEA have started including a range of figs along with an "around" figure - it's not that that is the most 'real', it's the figure that is the most reliable.

Hope that helps a bit! Anyway, if you're at ARGC, it's immaterial - they treat bazillions - I used to queue out of the door sometimes. It feels a bit chaotic when you're there, and it's surprisingly shabby inside but they bring in the results, and that's what counts!
Very best of luck! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been to 4 clinics, 3 in London and would highly recommend ARGC for own egg cycles.  Other top front runner in Lonodn are UCH and the Lister, and CARE in Nottingham - in the top 4 for success rates as well.

I wouldn't recommend the Bridge where I did a few!!  I am after donor eggs so now at CRM.

L


----------



## CathyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Hollybags and JJ1, and thanx for your advice. Holly, your explanation wasn't clumsy, the Sun story had a link to the statistics prof who was quoted and that seemed to be what he was saying. I thin kwhat threw me was that some of the figures on the HFEA website had such huge ranges they seemed pointless, and I still do like the idea of seeing the figure for real results. As you say, the ARGC seems to tick every box they seem to be the most consistent and they treat so many ladies you can trust the figures 
I don't like the sound of the Lister, wos a story in the Evening Standard about a lottery to give away a cycle
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23772347-all-infertile-couples-must-get-free-ivf-says-doctor.do
sorry to whoever wins it, but to me this sounds horribly tacky and a cheap publicity stunt. 
Cathy


----------

